# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] I'm Back :D

## Piersd

*Re-Opened!*
*
I'm Back* 
...i haven't got much to say :S

*A Couple of Things to Notice:*
20+ Rep (this may change)
I won't use modelview/wow screenshots
I'll supply C4D's.

*Template:*
Size:
Render/Stock:
Text:
Anything Else:

*Example Sigs:*

----------


## TheBluePanda

Welcome back  :Wink: 

Well I'm mainly looking for a little banner for my movie on aocmovies.com, (just with some nice front, not real background needed, just some text). Do you make that to  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Opirity1

welcome back Piersd

----------


## Ease

Welcome back man!
Ima get a legendary sig from you
Size: The size of your sig with that wolf.
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Movie and TV Show Renders/The Joker
Text: Boom
Then below it 4811 8520 4504
Anything Else: Can you make another version with "I want my call!" instead of Boom.

----------


## Opirity1

i wonder why everyone wants TheJoker sigs :S

----------


## Ease

Cause it rocks, Well I want one for the mariokart forum im on, and heath ledger died so in his honor.

----------


## Mango Jerry

I have a Question, how do i make the Stroke like on the 1st signature?

----------


## sheepking

Do you mean sth. like this:


or more like this:

?

----------


## Maine

i think he ment just the border stroke because i was just looking at his signatures and none of them had a border.

Well after you are done with ur sig make a new layer and ctrl-a (select all) then go to edit -> stoke and mess around usually well i do a 3px white stroke then i set that layer to soft light. OR just make a 2-3 px black border. Its all up 2 u

----------


## TheBluePanda

Can you make something ; 163 pix 152 pix with "MeniaZ I" with some cool font for AoCmovies.com

----------


## Strupantwn

Glad your back Piersd, your works my favorite!
I loved the spider man sig you made it, it was the shit!

Put up that Diablo Sig you made also! It looks damn sick

----------


## Piersd

wow, i post this and over night already 10 posts... though only one was a real request lol. vixan would you mind making a real request? kind of hard to make a sig when you give me little details >.<

i'll get started on yours ease.

----------


## Ease

awesome thanks peirsd im gonna rep you right now...

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...d/Easecopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Easecopy2.png

----------


## Ease

Thanks Piersd Love it!
PS: I added your rep.

----------


## TheBluePanda

> wow, i post this and over night already 10 posts... though only one was a real request lol. vixan would you mind making a real request? kind of hard to make a sig when you give me little details >.<
> 
> i'll get started on yours ease.


It is not sig, its just a little background (color, probably black) with the name "MeniaZ I" on it in some nice font

Can be black background, white text, just naaais fonts plx

Its even more easy then a sig but I just suck at Photoshop

----------


## Piersd

i tried something simple, the background is transparent so it should work on any forums.

----------


## Strupantwn

Request -

I just want a blue spider just like my sig, I want a lot of things everywhere, like a crazy
light blue sig.
I am kinda in a rush atm so you can design the rest.

Always loved your work, would like to use one as my sig.


EDIT
Text, Strupantwn

----------


## Piersd

> Request -
> 
> I just want a blue spider just like my sig, I want a lot of things everywhere, like a crazy
> light blue sig.
> I am kinda in a rush atm so you can design the rest.
> 
> Always loved your work, would like to use one as my sig.
> 
> 
> ...


would you mind supplying a render? it takes me ages to find a good render lol >.<

----------


## Strupantwn

I want this
Planet Renders // Renders - Comic Renders/Spiderman
and this
Planet Renders // Renders - Comic Renders/Symbiote Spiderman
and this
http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...nRenderGOC.png
and this
http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...m221280bw3.png
and this
http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...man-Render.png


lol Jk, you can pick 1 or multi, just giving you some good looking renders that I wuld like.

----------


## Clain

Size : 400x130
Render : Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Silver the Hedgehog Hedgehogs are FTW...
Text : ClaiN
Anything Else : Put some good use to C4Ds, light, a white/black border, and scan lines (errr I forgot what they were called...is that right?)

----------


## Cryt

*i would love one
render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Advent Children - Sephiroth
txt: contributor cryt

the rest is up to you, just make it like.. the best one you have ever made. 
*

----------


## Piersd

Strupantwn

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...antwNcopy3.png

Clain

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ClaiN2copy.png

Cryt

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...d/Crytcopy.png

i kinda had a mind blank... >.<
just tell me if you want a new one made

----------


## Chickensoup

Those are amazing d00d!

----------


## Clain

Zomg...thats so epic Piersd =O

----------


## Strupantwn

I like it, mind making me another one so I can compare 
and thanks, adding rep now

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...antwN3copy.png

not one of the renders you chose, but i thought it would work nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strupantwn

nice man, but mind making that light blue?

----------


## TheBluePanda

I already asked a sig but I found some very nice render and I'm intrested in what you can make with it :P

I'll rape you again so don't worrie xD

Text just : "ViXan" again  :Big Grin:  Thanks in advance 

Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Goomba

----------


## Spurven

Hi, welcome back, as you maybe can see, i'm still using the other sig you made for me, quite awhile ago, but now i want a new one, if i can have one  :Smile: 

Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Halo 3

if you could match the colours, and make it very simple with some scanlines, i'd be very gratful  :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

Vixan, i'll do spurven's request first since i recently made you one.




> nice man, but mind making that light blue?


that would take quite a lot to change sorry, purple looks badass anyways  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TheBluePanda

[QUOTE=Piersd;973827]Vixan, i'll do spurven's request first since i recently made you one.

Sure sure NP

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...urven3copy.png

i'll start on yours vixan

----------


## TheBluePanda

Thanks, already raped you 2 times *blushes* can't get enouf of it!

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Vixancopy.png

wow, i really didn't like that render lol. no flow at all, its just a blob >.<

----------


## Cryt

*thanks a ton man, i love it!*

----------


## TheBluePanda

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Vixancopy.png
> 
> wow, i really didn't like that render lol. no flow at all, its just a blob >.<


Meh don't worrie, soon I'll be back xD...With more repzzz

But I like this one more then me preview  :Big Grin:  Thanks alot

----------


## Spurven

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...urven3copy.png


 Holy freaking crap  :Big Grin:  it's awesome! but, could i request something? if you have time could you change the name to Mygland? it's my last name i won't take credit for your sig, but just if you have time  :Smile:  + REp  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...rven3copy2.png

----------


## Chickensoup

Size: You choose
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/WoW Draenei Shaman
Text: Chickensoup
Anything Else: It better be epic

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ensoupcopy.png

tadaa

----------


## Chickensoup

Sick dude, thanks a lot

+rep

----------


## HolyBeast

I know i dont have 20 rep, but can you please make me one anyways? 

Size: 800x600
Render: Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window
Text:Beastreality Productions
Anything Else: Anything that can make it look good.

Will +rep upon completion.

----------


## sineater213

hello there simple sig request

Size: sig size?
Render: Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window
Text: Sineater
Anything Else: make it as cool as possible thanks in advance


+rep when done ^^

----------


## Hiselor

Hi Piersd,
I hope you have time to make a signature for me : )

So..
I´d be very happy :'D

Size: You choose, do it like you always do it : P
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Clive Barker's Jericho
Text: Hiselor

+rep wait on you : )

Greez,

----------


## Stans Dad

Hello Piersd,

I know you've looked at my work and you said you've liked it. But, I'm also a fan of your work. Was wondering if you could make me a sig. 

The thing is, I don't really care what the sig looks like or the size of it etc. 

I feel you have pretty good judgement and you should be pretty good at deciding.

Anyways, the only specification I have, is it has something to do with Randy Marsh (Stans Dad) from South Park.

Here I'll get you a render to get you started...http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64...yMarshJizz.jpg

I'm looking for something different. Also in the sig, if you could include a funny quote or statement. 

Would +Rep for the sig of course!

----------


## Piersd

sorry for the inactivity, was at a friends


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...neatercopy.png

i'll start on the other requests now
 
edit:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...iselorcopy.png

hated that render >.<

----------


## sineater213

wow it looks amazing if you can though you don't have to but could you actually make the text bigger and add 213 whenever you go around too doing it +rep

----------


## Hiselor

zomg, thats really sweet :'D
thank you for my new epic signature : P

+2 cookiez


edit:
It says, i cant give you rep to this post ?

----------


## Gospel

Hi, I'm looking for a sig and avatar for one render.

Signature

Size: Same size as current one
Render:Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Metal Gear Solid 4 - Crying Wolf
Text: Gospel and Einherjar
Anything Else: 
Background: I want it to look like it is raining in the background.

Avatar
Avatar is same as Sig just without all the text

Size- Default(most common)


Thank you once again.

----------


## Hiselor

Hey, its me again,
How can i make my signature bigger? When i save it, its bigger than my signature :l

----------


## Piersd

> Hello Piersd,
> 
> I know you've looked at my work and you said you've liked it. But, I'm also a fan of your work. Was wondering if you could make me a sig. 
> 
> The thing is, I don't really care what the sig looks like or the size of it etc. 
> 
> I feel you have pretty good judgement and you should be pretty good at deciding.
> 
> Anyways, the only specification I have, is it has something to do with Randy Marsh (Stans Dad) from South Park.
> ...


ehh wtf is with that picture?? :S




> Hey, its me again,
> How can i make my signature bigger? When i save it, its bigger than my signature :l


put this in your sig (without the spaces)"[ I M G ]http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc54/Piersd/Hiselorcopy.png[ / I M G ]

edit:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...spelcopy-1.png

----------


## Stans Dad

> ehh wtf is with that picture?? :S


It's Stans Dad from South Park, cmon Now!

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ansDadcopy.png

wow, im really happy with this one lol :S

----------


## Narudan

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ansDadcopy.png
> 
> wow, im really happy with this one lol :S


Now thats a sick sig and i don't mean it the positive way ^_^


Btw, i think its again time for you to upload a psd for me <(^.°)>

Edit: w00t 2 rep powers

.. how much rep do i need 2 spread around to rep you again O.o

----------


## Stans Dad

Haha, thank you Piersd, couldn't have made it better myself!

----------


## mkultra.

Size: Surprise me
Render: Surprise me
Text: Surprise me... no wait don't surprise me, make it say 4mm0  :Smile: 
Anything Else: Surprise me god damnit...

----------


## Piersd

surprise? no really, please supply a render. i'm much too fussy and would go looking for half an hour plus just to find a good one. it is so much easier if you just supply one >.>

----------


## Xronis

Size: The same size as the example sigs.
Render:http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-3696
Text: vvv
1) The word slipknot that doesnt stand out too much at the top left in text similar to this http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...slipKnot-1.jpg
2) Put my account name (xronis) around the left side or whatever. 
Anything Else: If you could, on the render the picture is very small, can you please just extended the left side in length without distorting the picture? And the text can go in the blank space to the left of Craig.

thanks a lot

----------


## Mr. Moose

Size: Meh about the size I currently have.
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Advent Children - Cloud
Text: Infusion. Impossible is nothing
Anything Else:Nothing really,A cool C4D,But I'm sure you have plenty  :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...xroniscopy.png

hows that?

----------


## Tanzor

*Size: Surprise me*
*Render: Something that looks like my avatar.*
*Text: Tanzor* 
*Anything Else: I want the pic to be pink.*

*Thanks  +Rep*

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...fusioncopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...usioncopy2.png

i used a different stock and smaller size, hopefully you like it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr. Moose

I like it,+rep to you

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Tanzorcopy.png

pink enough?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tanzor

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Tanzorcopy.png
> 
> pink enough?


*LOVE IT! +Rep*

----------


## Xronis

holy crap thank you for my sig i love it so much ! +rep!

----------


## Saaen

Size: Same size as current one
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Saren - Mass Effect
Text: Saaen, Co-Founder of mmosprog
Anything Else: I want the render same color as it is now.
Background: Same background as the blue boy sig you have in the right bottom.
Font: Same one that you use in the last thing to the right in your post (the one with the blue boy)


Thanks!



Oh btw, do you make avatars too? If so i want it to be the exact same, but no text and size to be 64x64.... thanks!


Also, get rid of the word slayer in the render! Thanks again!

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Saaencopy.png

i ALWAYS get rid of the logo in the render  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Saaen

hehe I love it!!!! Thanks! Will find a thread of yours and will +rep

----------


## EmiloZ

Size: 375x135
Render/Stock: Your choice
Text: EmiloZ
Other Text: Flying Danish Leecher
Anything Else: Make it cool q;

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...miloZ2copy.png

----------


## Maine

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...miloZ2copy.png


 
i have to say i love all of your signatures. They have so much depth into them its insane. On the left side the splatters toward the bottom and the splatters toward the top have so much depth its like it 3D almost but its really really good. It looks like you have a great style going and that you put a ton of effort into your work

----------


## Piersd

wow, hospital sucked >.>

im back  :Big Grin:

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Very nice sigs  :Smile:

----------


## Syan

*Nice to see you back. Hope that you are okay now.
I'd like you to make me a sig and an avatar if possible, with my character chillin' on a beach. Here he is. (work at his eyes a bit)
For text, make one sig that just says Syan and another one (for my guild forum): Knight Champion Syan and the guild name somewhere: Crescent Moon.
I couldn't really find a beach that I'd like so I hoped that you can find something nice, if not, PM me and I'll keep looking. Make it all sunny, use your imagination. Maybe add some females in bikini's in it. I want bright, warm, nice colors. 
The avatar is not really necessary but if you have some free time, just extract something from the sig.
Size, same as the others you've made.
Thanks ! <3
*

----------


## Piersd

> I won't use modelview/wow screenshots


let alone a half naked night elf >.<... sorry im not that creative :P

----------


## Syan

*Size: Surprise me, can be very wide too
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Other Cartoon Renders/Bender and http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/8...nrenderra7.jpg (make Brian's smile more natural. i tried to edit him in paint. he wasn't smiling in the original pic)
Text: One that says: "Syan" and "MMOwned" and another one for my guild forum that says "Knight Champion Syan" and the guild "Crescent Moon". 
Anything Else: Sorry for the first request.. 

Edit: IF possible, make an avatar too, with one of the characters in the sig.
*

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...d/Syancopy.png

sorry about the wait, was my birthday on saturday... good fun  :Big Grin: 

edit: my bad, forgot the text >.<

edit edit:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Syancopy-1.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Syancopy2.png

sorry, not my greatest >.<

----------


## Syan

These are cool thanks, but you forgot Bryan and there is too much pink. :P
rape on cooldown now. will be back in a few days though.

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

Size: 
*400*80*
Render/Stock: 
*http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/i...syStarcopy.png*
Text:
*Anarchy*
and under that like offset to the left
*Contributer*
Anything Else:
hmmmm
anything that will match the render
i know it will be great  :Big Grin: 


thanx man

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...archy2copy.png

tada

----------


## Narudan

Piersd, i love your new text style

and your Sora sig is epic

screw cc.

----------


## Piersd

> Piersd, i love your new text style
> 
> and your Sora sig is epic
> 
> screw cc.


thanks ^^

i could upload the .psd for you, just don't go ripping it kay?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Narudan

> thanks ^^
> 
> i could upload the .psd for you, just don't go ripping it kay?



Please upload it! and when you're on it, link me to the font you used if you remember it, will you?

----------


## Piersd

sent  :Big Grin: 

(fillar)

----------


## Syan

Piersd, can you please redo my sig ?  :Smile:  Just add the dog from Fammily Guy (Bryan) too. Put the robot to the left and Bryan to the right and replace the color pink with purple, including the texts. 
Thanks ! <3

----------


## Piersd

> Piersd, can you please redo my sig ?  Just add the dog from Fammily Guy (Bryan) too. Put the robot to the left and Bryan to the right and replace the color pink with purple, including the texts. 
> Thanks ! <3


uhh, sorry i can't really add in bryan... i'd have to start over again >.<

but i can make it more "purplish"

edit: okay, if these aren't what you're looking for... im sorry try another service lol :S


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...yancopy2-1.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Syancopy-2.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Syancopy4.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Syancopy3.png

maybe black and white if you don't like the colours....

----------


## Spurven

Hey, i allready requested a signature, And i think it's really awesome, but it's getting a bit old now, mind if i request a new one? If you don't:

Size: Your Choice
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Counter Strike Source
Text: Mygland, my old forum name, still use it on other forums  :Smile: 
Anything Else: Hmm, not really, you did an awesome job on my previous one, hope you could do so now also  :Smile:

----------


## Syan

Thanks! I'll use the first 2  :Smile: 
+2 rep !

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Size: Thin ish like my current one (you choose)
Render:http://sk8forfun-onlinestore.de/cata...ent_riseup.jpg

Text: Toxicity
Element

Anything Else:C4D or whatever looks best around the background do its just the Lion with the element logo then it C4Ds outwards around it so you can only really se the lion logo and no text

Layout: With the Element Lion in the middle then Toxicity on the right and Element on the Left of the Lion


[Toxicity] [Lion logo] [Element] 

You would be my God if you could do this im sorry its not a render 
Thanks in advance.

+Rep when its done  :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

sorry guys, but ima be closing the service. im having trouble getting around to the requests >.<

----------


## Piersd

Ok im sorry for the double post  :Frown: 

but re-opened! by uhh, popular request?

----------


## Randie

Welcome "back" if you can say that ;P
Request:

Size: 380x120
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Music Renders/Megadeth - Peace Sells - Vic
Text: Randie
Anything Else: Have fun  :Wink:

----------


## Narudan

Size: Any
Render/Stock:http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-11032
Text: Narudan , Subtext: Made by Piersd
Anything Else:^_°

----------


## Mirror

*Template:*
Size: 400x115
Render/Stock:http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-21922
Text: Mjc111 , Subtext: Lucky Star
Anything Else:Woot

----------


## Bob_Magic

haha piersd is still at it

----------


## klamor

do you have any tutorials? would be sweet  :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

seems like cs2 isn't working for me anymore. i'll install cs3 and see if that works.

edit: PHOTOSHAWP IS WORKING  :Big Grin: 


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Randiecopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...rudan2copy.png

----------


## Narudan

Great sigs but the one you made for me is better ;D

Thx, and +rep when i have spread around enough ( how much do i need too?:O )

btw, can i have the psd, i won't rip it ^__^

----------


## Randie

Looking awesome piersd, thanks  :Smile:  +Rep if I can  :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Mjc111copy.png

i kinda liked the look of your current sig, so i tried to kinda get the same style

----------


## Mirror

I love it! Thanks!

----------


## Trucido

Normally I make my own sigs, but I'm going to try this out. Will make a request when I got 2 more rep  :Wink:

----------


## Ease

*Template:*
Size: Your default.
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window
Text: WJ. 
Anything Else: Do the style of WoW Kings sig plz.

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Ease2copy.png

..reminds me of the sig i made for deciphyr, probably because it has the same render lol

----------


## Ease

Ohh yea i remember that sig.. thx for still making it +rep

----------


## Spurven

Hey, i allready requested a signature, And i think it's really awesome, but it's getting a bit old now, mind if i request a new one? If you don't:

Size: Your Choice
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Counter Strike Source
Text: Mygland, my old forum name, still use it on other forums  :Smile: 
Anything Else: Hmm, If you could make my name stand out a bit, it would be awesome. you did an awesome job on my previous one, hope you could do so now also  :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...yglandcopy.png

im not so sure about what you think, but i love it!

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Piers loving the new sig bro [:

----------


## Piersd

> Piers loving the new sig bro [:


post in the show-off thread then, not in my service  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Spurven

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...yglandcopy.png
> 
> im not so sure about what you think, but i love it!


 Wow, Looks really awesome !! like the colours, however, i can't change my sigg  :Frown:  I get the error "BB Code is not allowed"  :Frown:  Anyways aaaweeeesome sigg !  :Smile: ! Thanks Alot!

----------


## Aelus

Size: *Same as others used here; still its up to you*
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Storm - Final Fantasy XIII -
Text: Aelus
Anything Else: Nothing but your perfection, I know it will be excellent.


I'll be repping when I can, its on cooldown atm.

----------


## shadowslayer133

Size: Same as others 
Rendor: http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k2...metaknight.png
Text: Shadowslayer
Anything Else: Please use purple in it and a lil hint of red if possible thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Aelus

> Size: Same as others 
> Rendor: http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k2...metaknight.png
> Text: Aelus
> Anything Else: Please use purple in it and a lil hint of red if possible thanks


You want yours to say Aelus? huh? 

Someone loves me!

----------


## Piersd

> Size: *Same as others used here; still its up to you*
> Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Storm - Final Fantasy XIII -
> Text: Aelus
> Anything Else: Nothing but your perfection, I know it will be excellent.
> 
> 
> I'll be repping when I can, its on cooldown atm.


that render is pretty choppy and small, so i'll just use a similar stock

edit:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Aeluscopy.png

this is for Aelus, not shadowslayer :P

----------


## shadowslayer133

I Copied and pasted ur and forgot to change Text-I want the text.

----------


## Aelus

> that render is pretty choppy and small, so i'll just use a similar stock
> 
> edit:
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Aeluscopy.png
> 
> this is for Aelus, not shadowslayer :P


I love this, you are the PS master.

+Rep X2

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Slayercopy.png

its not that great :S

----------


## Aznex

Size: Same as all the others  :Smile: 
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Chaos
Text: Aznex
Anything Else: nm, like something dark  :Smile:  * Render on the left if possible  :Smile:

----------


## _DEFiANT

Size: Same as all the others
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
Text: [Warlockian] (*with* tags), and under that in smaller text "ArcEmu Supporter" (*without* quotes.)
Anything Else: Nope


EDIT: Nevermind, I will make my own signature. -.-
According to shadowslayer133, that website has a "maleware downloader"

----------


## shadowslayer133

> Size: Same as all the others
> Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
> Text: [Warlockian] (*with* tags), and under that in smaller text "ArcEmu Supporter" (*without* quotes.)
> Anything Else: Nope


Just went there to check it out it has a maleware downloader as soon as u get on I reccomend getting a dif pic or get the same pic form dif website

----------


## _DEFiANT

> Just went there to check it out it has a maleware downloader as soon as u get on I reccomend getting a dif pic or get the same pic form dif website


Lol. No it doesen't. But whatever, I'll just make my own signature.
Considering I have that image saved to my computer and I don't have any viruses

----------


## Piersd

> Just went there to check it out it has a maleware downloader as soon as u get on I reccomend getting a dif pic or get the same pic form dif website


i dont think planetrenders has malware =/

----------


## _DEFiANT

> i dont think planetrenders has malware =/


I didn't think so either. I have gone on that website a lot, and I haven't got a virus. If you don't think so Piersd, you can still make make me a sick signature with that  :Smile: 

EDIT: Please do actually. I tried to make it on my own with my low photoshop skill and this is what it came out to be  :Frown: 



Yours are *wayyyy* better

----------


## Piersd

> I didn't think so either. I have gone on that website a lot, and I haven't got a virus. If you don't think so Piersd, you can still make make me a sick signature with that


i will later today :P

----------


## Festigio

Size: 400x120
 Render/Stock: http://i36.tinypic.com/34o4g9t.jpg
 Text: "Festigio" then under that write "Everything Burns" without the ""
 Anything Else: Make it cool :P

----------


## Chickensoup

Size: 400x130
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Misc/Unknown Renders/Pedobear VECTOR
Text: Chickensoup
Anything Else: Can you make one that says Kitten, and one that says Chickensoup?  :Smile:

----------


## Rockerfooi

I don't really know what signature I want, can you just **** a bit around??  :Big Grin:  

No, but I want it to have the colors of my avatar... And some cool render on it... And the size, I dunno what the standard is xD

*Size:* 400x130 (standard, right?)
*Render/Stock:* Choose one by yourself, a cool one  :Big Grin: 
*Text:* "Rockerfooi" (without the "") and a smaller text under it: "Why the f*ck did I choose this name?!" (with the "")...
*Anything Else:* Nah, just make it cool  :Big Grin:  
 
 
Hope you can make something from this  :Big Grin: 

Thnx!
Rockerfooi

----------


## Piersd

sorry for the inactivity, last week of holidays and i've been trying to make the most of it. i'll get around to your requests some time soon.

----------


## Rockerfooi

> sorry for the inactivity, last week of holidays and i've been trying to make the most of it. i'll get around to your requests some time soon.


awesome  :Big Grin:  np  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wasn't really urgent anyways... But can't wait  :Big Grin:

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ockiancopy.png

not that great >_<

edit:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...estigocopy.png

best i could do :S

----------


## Aznex

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ockiancopy.png
> 
> not that great >_<
> 
> edit:
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...estigocopy.png
> 
> best i could do :S


Forgot about me huh :Frown:

----------


## Piersd

> Forgot about me huh


yeah... looks like i did >_<

thanks for reminding me though :P

edit:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Aznexcopy2.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Aznexcopy1.png

two versions... im guessing you can spot the difference :P

----------


## Festigio

> edit:
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...estigocopy.png
> 
> best i could do :S


Very nice. +rep

----------


## Mirror

Render/Stock:http://www.californiasailplanes.com/duckedit.jpg
Text: Ducky
Subtext: I am the duck
Size: Normal
Style: Make it look like an acid trip I suppose, and if I don't like it can you edit it ?

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...oup2copy-1.png

kept it simple, no text... maybe its too simple :S

----------


## Aznex

> yeah... looks like i did >_<
> 
> thanks for reminding me though :P
> 
> edit:
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Aznexcopy2.png
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! love it! +Rep

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...erfooicopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...rfooicopy2.png

text and no text  :Big Grin:

----------


## Narudan

border goddamnit!

----------


## Piersd

> border goddamnit!


nevar! :P

(fillar)

----------


## Narudan

BUT THEY LOOK GOOD

----------


## Rockerfooi

Awesome!! xD And yeh, kinda true, its a tradition to do a border around the signature... But I agree with Piersd, without is much cooler xD

----------


## Igzz

Size: 380x125
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft - Ancient of Lore
Text: 
v1. Igzz 
v2. Igzz "News Correspondent"
Anything Else: Mind sending me a PM when done?

----------


## Dwight K. Schrute

Size: 435x120
Render/Stock: Could you use some of these?
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/m...emcc1/sin1.png
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/m...emcc1/sin2.png
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/m...emcc1/sin3.png
Text: Could you have 2 different ones? One with "Lafali" the other with "Sindragosa" and both saying "Better than you since 11/23/04" under the name?
Anything Else: Um, would be great if I could get a PM, and if I could see them with the diagonal lines on top?

Thanks

-shanemcc

----------


## Rawkus

Render/Stock: http://www.anotheranime.com/pics/GunGrave3.jpg
Text: Lawz (Character Name)
Size: big enough for forum sigs, but small enough to not be annoying.
Extras: "Death Note"
Extras Pt2: Mini version for avatar as well maybe?

Pre-appreciate what you can do bro.


*Edit: Mind throwing a border around it? 
You can slim the height of the picture down as well its kinda extra tall for no reason.

----------


## Piersd

> Render/Stock:http://www.californiasailplanes.com/duckedit.jpg
> Text: Ducky
> Subtext: I am the duck
> Size: Normal
> Style: Make it look like an acid trip I suppose, and if I don't like it can you edit it ?


can you PLEASE get a different picture? there isn't much i can do with that >_<

----------


## Piersd

sorry for the double post D:


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...hormancopy.png

its nothing like what you requested... but it was an idea of mine (anchorman, news correspondent). tell me if you like it  :Big Grin: 

edit: its for igzz, just incase :P

----------


## Rawkus

:Frown:  QQftl

hmm

----------


## Piersd

> QQftl
> 
> hmm


huh?

anyways sorry for being slack lately, i'll get to the requests tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rawkus

Thanks bro  :Smile:

----------


## *Phaze

*Welcome back, just thinking if you could make me a sign.

Size: The size of your signature is fine 
Render / Picture : WoW TCG - Tremor Totem by *UdonCrew on deviantART
Text: *Phazee
Subtext: Do or Die!

Impress me with something  Very much appreciated.

Ty.*

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...afalicopy1.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...afalicopy2.png

im getting to the other requests, dont worry :P

edit:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...awworkcopy.png

sorry, the picture was blurry and i wasn't sure what to do with it  :Frown:

----------


## Apartment Wolf

*Nice sigz got edited :] :P*

----------


## Piersd

v1

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Igzzcopy2.png

v2

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Igzzcopy1.png

hows that??

----------


## Skimmer128

Wow all your stuff is amazing XDD
im sorta new to sigs and stuff and how to make them in fact i have no idea =o
but i was wondering if you could make me a sig

like world of warcraft with a tauren doin something super cool xD idk


with text that says Furiøus D:

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Phazecopy.png

i quite like that sig :P




> Wow all your stuff is amazing XDD
> im sorta new to sigs and stuff and how to make them in fact i have no idea =o
> but i was wondering if you could make me a sig
> 
> like world of warcraft with a tauren doin something super cool xD idk
> 
> 
> with text that says Furiøus D:


sorry, please read the first page of the thread

----------


## *Phaze

*Thanks alot Pierdsd! <3*

----------


## Thirtteen

Hey,
I have started a sig myself(I made it in paint XD)but would like it if you could re-size it to 400"130 and make it look a lot better.  :Smile: 
Here's the link: http://i36.tinypic.com/2lnwflv.jpg

----------


## Apartment Wolf

*

url : http://i36.tinypic.com/w2ngxz.png

Soz Piers You weren't online :]*

----------


## Piersd

> *
> 
> url : http://i36.tinypic.com/w2ngxz.png
> 
> Soz Piers You weren't online :]*


...

you've got your own service you know? >_<

----------


## Apartment Wolf

*He requested it ages ago :]

and you weren't online <33*

----------


## Piersd

hmm... whenever i actually feel like making something, there are no requests  :Frown:

----------


## Reflection

I'll help ya out. 

Size: Same as your army/vector sig
 Render/Stock: http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/4512/orcdw3.png
 Text: Reflection
Subtext: Zerker
 Anything Else: I know how good you are, you'll get it done nicely!

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Zerkercopy.png

----------


## Reflection

I love it Piersd, but where is the Reflection text?

----------


## Piersd

> I love it Piersd, but where is the Reflection text?


its uhh, invisible!

----------


## Reflection

Ah, I see. Kewl.

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...rkercopy-1.png

BY THE LIGHT OF THE MOON! *poof*

----------


## Reflection

Thanks mate.

----------


## Mr Barbeque

Ohai Piersd. Imma drop a request.
The Size is totally up to you but i would recommend to just crop a bit of the height.

Render: http://i35.tinypic.com/rab7vc.gif

And yes, i know its animated. I dont want the sig to be animated. And im sorry for having such a low res. If it doesnt work out PM me and il find another one.

Text: Just like Mr Barbeque or Party Hard or something, Just squeeze in whatever fits best.
Colors n shiz is totally up to you

Oh and if possible please make a matchin avatar aswell.

When ur done PM me.

----------


## Apartment Wolf

*Size: you decide 

Render/Stock: 

```
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/61/176969447_a88106254b.jpg
```

Text: NONE

Anything Else: make it awesome and ofc +Rep =]

It may replace my current one and you will be rewarded and credited.

<3*

----------


## Island

Size: 400x130px
Render/Stock: http://www.mk1.co.nz/media/Nube%20Sw...IN%20CLASS.jpg
Text: Island
Anything Else: "Game Card & Power Leveling Service"

PM me when you finish please, willing to offer time card for payment if required due to lack of rep  :Frown:

----------


## Bannersbomb

Size: 400x140

 Render/Stock: 
1.) http://www.comicrelated.com/graphics...rorschach1.jpg
2.) http://www.comicrelated.com/graphics...rorschach3.jpg

 Text: Bannersbomb
Sub-text: Who's Watching You?

 Anything Else: Thanks in advance and I will be sure to +Rep when your done =)

----------


## VictoRo

Size: 450x150
Render/Sotck: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...5061600752.jpg
Text: VictoR
Anything else: Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood.

EDIT: Link works now, my bad.

----------


## Chickensoup

VictoRo, your link doesn't work.

----------


## Kurtiz

Size: 
Render/Stock: http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s..._by_kunkka.jpg
Text: Kurtiz
Anything Else. Make it either clean. ^_^ Fanx.

----------

